# Carma IPO Obedience video, 3/21/14



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My friends on Facebook may have already seen this, but I figured I'd post here as well since my videos have been bringing up good training discussion lately. 

https://vimeo.com/89808728


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:thumbup: ... Love it! 

 Kat


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Well, I disagree. It's obvious to me you are not spending nearly enough time training this dog. No focus, no speed. An embarrassment really. SARCASM. 

Very nice. Are you using an ecollar? Hard to tell. The one question I have is why the reward for the retrieves is given when the dumbbell is dropped and when the dog had not yet cleared the a frame? Were you having issues? The dog can clearly retrieve, so why reward the incomplete picture and the dropping if the dumbbell. If he was not holding the dumbbell it would make perfect sense. But he is, so I am confused. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

She looks great!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> Well, I disagree. It's obvious to me you are not spending nearly enough time training this dog. No focus, no speed. An embarrassment really. SARCASM.
> 
> Very nice. Are you using an ecollar? Hard to tell. The one question I have is why the reward for the retrieves is given when the dumbbell is dropped and when the dog had not yet cleared the a frame? Were you having issues? The dog can clearly retrieve, so why reward the incomplete picture and the dropping if the dumbbell. If he was not holding the dumbbell it would make perfect sense. But he is, so I am confused.
> 
> ...


I am rewarding her just completing the retrieve going over and back right now. She's very new at it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

Excellent Focus!!!! And SO Pretty!!!!


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

That's amazing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9Kona (Mar 27, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice! Excellent training, handling and dog plus good music on top!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wanted to add that I was only doing this much training on the field because we are trialing for our BH in 5 weeks and she had never seen the entire routine before. I wanted to show her the whole picture at least once before we trial, lol. I usually break it down and work on smaller pieces at a time.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice work! Your BH will be excellent!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome!! Can't wait to see how she does for her BH!


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

She's snazzy  I wish I could train under you for foundation and obedience work!

Best of luck with your BH - not that you need it!


----------

